# 12/22 - 12/23 Storm Discussion Thread



## salsgang (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like Maine might get hit with a significant clipper system. Winter Storm Warnings posted for the Maine Mountains / Northern Maine. Boo Yea!

HAVE ISSUED A WINTER STM WRNG FOR A PORTION OF THE WRN MTNS OF
MAINE STARTING LATER TODAY. A STG CLIPPER DROPPING SEWD FROM
CANADA WILL RAPIDLY DEEPEN ALOFT AND CREATE A RATHER IMPRESSIVE
MID/UPPER LOW TO DEVELOP OVR CENTRAL MAINE BEGINNING THIS AFTN.
TAKING A TRACK 2.5 DEGS N OF THE VORT CENTERS AXIS AND ALSO
OVERLAYING TRACK OF H7/H85 MID LOW PUTS SWATH OF STG UVV INTO THE
WRNG AREA OUTLINED FOR LATER TDY. HAVE TAKEN INTO ACCT THE FACT
THAT MSTR WILL BE LIMITED AT ONSET BUT WITH TIME SHOULD TAP SOME
MSTR FROM THE NE. A LARGE AREA OF SNOW THAT WILL DEVELOP N OF THE
AXIS OF THE TRACK WILL SLOWLY DRIFT SW AS LOW MOVES/EVOLVES SEWD.
STAYED CLOSE TO MAV MAX TEMPS. POPS OFF OF GFS WERE USED BUT ADJ
AXIS OF HIEST POPS A LITTLE FURTHER SWD.

&&

.SHORT TERM /TONIGHT/...
UPPER LOW CONTINUES FURTHER DEVELOPMENT AS IT VERY SLOWLY DRIFTS
SEWD TWD THE XTRM SRN MAINE CST BY MRNG. PLENTY OF UVV CONTINUES
THRU THE NIGHT N OF THE AXIS SO HAVE ALSO ISSUED WSWATCHES FOR
ADJACENT ZONES TO THE WRNG AREA IN THE MTNS AND ERN CWA. QPF
GENERATION APPEARS LOW FROM MODELS AND OROGRAPHICS SHOULD HELP AS
WELL AS HIGHER SNW RATIOS. DAY SHIFT MAY HAVE TO MAKE DECISIONS ON
THE WATCHES AS WELL AS IF ANY ADVISORIES FURTHER S MAY ALSO BE
NEEDED. FORECASTER NOTE..*.THIS SITUATION HAS BEEN KNOWN TO BE HVY
SNOW PRODUCERS IN THE PAST AND OVER A LARGE AREA. *A SHARP CUTOFF
WILL OCCUR THOUGH WHERE NOTHING OCCURS JUST ALG/S OF THE AXIS
WHILE N OF AXIS VRY HVY SNWS OCCUR. BLENDED MAV/MET TMPS.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 22, 2009)

I've just started following this one too!
Pleasant surprise to wake up to as I'm heading up to Saddleback tonight for the rest of the week.
I've seen 4-6" forecasted for Rangeley but it sounds like we may get more up on the hill!


----------



## salsgang (Dec 22, 2009)

The Salsgang Clan will be at Saddleback Dec 24th. I am hoping we get some early freshies on Thursday!


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm guessing it will be pretty quiet tomorrow so I'll leave some lines for ya!


----------



## tipsdown (Dec 22, 2009)

A very pleasant surprise!  Now if the storm passing through on Saturday stays ALL snow, we'll be in very good shape.  There's conflicting reports showing both scenarios at this point although it looks like the likelyhhood of NCP for the Saddleback/Sugarloaf area is minimal. I hope it stays that way..Fingers crossed!


----------



## polski (Dec 22, 2009)

"LionelHutz" at FIS and Roger Hill for Jay also see some snow for N Greens today & maybe tomorrow out of this system. Both also aren't entirely bearish on the weekend system, thinking that even if there is a mix/rain, there could be prolonged lake-effect/upslope on the back end.


----------



## jerseyrob (Dec 22, 2009)

WooHoo!!!!  Too bad I'll be in Jersey for the Holiday but the mountain sure can use it!  Have fun guys.  I want pictures!!!!!


----------



## jerseyrob (Dec 22, 2009)

What the F*^&!!!!!  Fizzled out to 1"-3".


----------



## salsgang (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah - seems to be shifting north. Very sharp snow-line on the radar. BOOOO!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, what  a buzz kill!


----------



## salsgang (Dec 22, 2009)

Still hope for some upslope. Maybe we can sneak out a few inches. Time will tell...


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 22, 2009)

Just got up to the Rangeley area (we have a seasonal rental in Oquossoc) and there is an easy inch down already.....light snow coming down
Weather.gov has 2-4" forecasted for Rangeley tonight so perhaps the mtn sees another inch or 2 beyond that 
Headed over to Saddleback in the AM....will post a report & will try and figure out how to upload pics tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## salsgang (Dec 22, 2009)

xwhaler said:


> Just got up to the Rangeley area (we have a seasonal rental in Oquossoc) and there is an easy inch down already.....light snow coming down
> Weather.gov has 2-4" forecasted for Rangeley tonight so perhaps the mtn sees another inch or 2 beyond that
> Headed over to Saddleback in the AM....will post a report & will try and figure out how to upload pics tomorrow afternoon.



super. Looking forward to the on the ground report tommorrow!


----------



## polski (Dec 22, 2009)

NWS-BTV sees as much as 5-6" in N Greens in next 24 hrs. Seems to be separate from that system affecting N Maine.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 22, 2009)

Due in part, to the VT system polski mentioned moving eastward I guess, NWS-GRAY just bumped up their projections to 3-5" for Franklin county

http://www.weather.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=ME&prodtype=discussion
Hoping this photo works as a test for some TR's.....this is looking back off the Rangely chair last Sunday


----------



## billski (Dec 22, 2009)

polski said:


> NWS-BTV sees as much as 5-6" in N Greens in next 24 hrs. Seems to be separate from that system affecting N Maine.


yeah, I was eying Burke for that very reason, but I'm off to wawa tomorrow with the young uns.


----------

